# Simply New York



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an exciting city! Fab photos.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!

171. It is a strange gothic-industrial structure.










172. Now we off to South Street Seaport. Which is home to some of the oldest buildings in NYC. Once upon a time this was a busy place, full of 
merchants, dock-workers, vendors and ships.










173.










174. Great place.










175. Maybe a little bit touristy, but still great.










176.










177.










178. You can see Brooklyn Bridge there!










179.










180.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

181. Ship masts. In its heyday the South Street Seaport would have been one large forest of masts.










182. Fish Market. At least it once was. Now it is a quirky wine shop. I love wine so we bought some. I still didn't open them! 










183. A shot from inside.










184.










185. Wavertree and iron-hulled ship built in 1885 in Southampton and today the largest iron sailing ship left in the world. It was built for jute trade between India and Scotland before becoming a tramp-trader. After a long working life it was turned into a sand-barge in Argentina, where it stayed until being discovered and purchased for the South Street Seaport Museum in 1967.










186. The view of the area from Brooklyn Bridge.










187.










188. And from the other side of the river...










189.










190. The two bridges.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Really superb pics^


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

191. The financial district.










192.










193.










194. Good mix of architecture here.










195. Close up.










196. The National September 11 Memorial. It is a beautiful and moving place. I didn't want to take too many pictures in a place like this, but I think this shot captures it nicely. Even more so - as the names show this was attack not just on New York but the World too.










197. Walking to Chinatown.










198.










199.










200. Cooool!


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

streetscapeer said:


> I've been living here for 9 years, and frankly I still haven't gotten used to it :cheers:. I'm always looking up, always admiring the near-perfect streetwalls of highrises and skyscrapers that go on for so long in all directions. It's really a sight to see.
> 
> But I think most impressive is the Financial District. It's a maze of _tiny_, _curvy_ streets that are lined with some of the tallest and oldest skyscrapers in the western world. This altogether forms a canyon effect on many streets that is really out-of-this-world and must be seen in person to truly grasp.
> 
> Great pics!


Agreed. There's nothing like Financial District.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great thread! :applause:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Great pictures!


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jesus


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Appreciated! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning!


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

196. The National September 11 Memorial. It is a beautiful and moving place. I didn't want to take too many pictures in a place like this, but I think this shot captures it nicely. Even more so - as the names show this was attack not just on New York but the World too.



you are very thoughtful and considerate. Thank you for that.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The South Street Seaport area looks very attractive, relaxed ( for NYC) and interesting indeed.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

raider12 said:


> 196. The National September 11 Memorial. It is a beautiful and moving place. I didn't want to take too many pictures in a place like this, but I think this shot captures it nicely. Even more so - as the names show this was attack not just on New York but the World too.
> 
> you are very thoughtful and considerate. Thank you for that.


Thank you. In some places you just have to be. 



openlyJane said:


> The South Street Seaport area looks very attractive, relaxed ( for NYC) and interesting indeed.


It is. But it is also very quiet and touristy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, El Greco :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome shots! I too like the look of the South Street Seaport area but can understand why it's so touristy. Looks very attractive though.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome! great, great photo tour, lovely pleasing.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

201. The absolutely Massive Brooklyn Bridge.










202. Lots of people on it and lots of cars, although the two are seperated.










203. Good views from it.










204. Another bridge - Manhattan.










205. Statue of Liberty.










206. The views from the bridge are amazing, here's the view looking towards Chinatown.










207. As I said amazing views.










208. Skyline peaking above Alfred E. Smith Houses - a housing estate built in 1950s and which destroyed most of the Lower East Side.










209. They do have an interesting Art-Deco feel but the old neighbourhood was probably more lively.










210. Brooklyn Bridge on the Brooklyn side.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad you guys like them!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very impressive! Beautiful pictures, El Greco!


----------



## Mild Ignoramus (Feb 15, 2017)

wow. You have a real talent there E_G, I feel compelled to check out your other albums now!

Would love to see you unleashed in LA or Tokyo one day.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

271. Cast Iron District in SoHo.










272. I loved this area - amazing architecture and some great little shops and art galleries.










273.










274.










275. Yep, it is all iron.










276.










277. That's a cool building there!










278. Bones. One of the best contemporary buildings ever.










279.










280.










281.










282.










283. This one is amazing.










284.










285. I love New York architecture. All the time you walk into something like this.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice New York City updates :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cheers. Please have some more then! 

286.










287.










288.










289. Yellow cab. Too bad they got rid of the old cars.










290. Long Island.










291. Skyline.










292. UN Building. The brown apartment complex to the right is where Green Goblin from Spiderman had his penthouse. 










293. Long Island Pier.










294. Close up of the skyline.










295. Fantastic mix.










296. Cool.










297. Spot the Lipstic Building - made famous by Bernie Madoff who had offices there.










298.










299.










300.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the second to last photo, in particular.

So many great buildings.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

301. Central Synagogue.










302. Post Office.










303.










304. Lipstick Building. 










305. Nice detailing.










306. A walk to Times Square.










307.










308.










309.










310.










311. Times Square.










That's it!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

A superb collection of pics El greco!!

Thanks for posting!

Now that it's warm again, this is making me wanna go out and shoot!


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

can you tell me where #283 is? I gotta see that one in person. I've criss-crossed Manhattan and so many of those buildings in your thread i've been up close and personal with but i cant say i have seen that one and i must


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ that beauty's on Mercer and Broome St in Soho


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks, much appreciated, guys!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Only now I managed to look through this excellent thread. My interest in architecture, skyscrapers and cities started when I was a kid by observing some photos of NYC in textbooks and encyclopedias (paper versions since there were no internets or even PC media back then). I well remember the Guggenheim museum, Flatiron and UN buildings from those times. Ironically when I actually got a chance to travel I somehow never made it to NYC despite having been to numerous other places around the world. Perhaps one day 

Also you didn't seem to visit Brownsville and the projects. The Ville is known to be the rawest and the realest place in all of NYC.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Somehow I seem to have missed parts of this thread.
Excellent work, El Greco! :applause:


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

I've just enjoyed the whole thread, it was not easy to impress with usual classic new york, but you managed to do it brilliantly. such technique, such neat photos, such interesting and unknown detailes, simply great


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Morning Manhattan, New York


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

